# Age Of Mythology won't start



## Ctrl Alt Delete (Feb 16, 2010)

I have recently installed AOM on my computer it worked fine before updating but now that i have updated the game it wont run. Once i run the game a blank window will appear in the taskbar but the game will not run plus when i use taskmanager it says there are no applications running but there is a process called aom.exe

I have checked and I do have the correct system requirements for the game please help


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard;

Please check http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

after following rossva's suggestions,
download Revo uninstaller from my sig and use it to uninstall the game and remove all its remaining from the registry and from your HDD, restart your PC, install the game without the patch
run the game


----------



## Ctrl Alt Delete (Feb 16, 2010)

I tried restarting my computer and it seems that the game will start, provided that it is the first program I run after my computer has turned on. Would it still be worth using the revo uninstaller?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes you should. The way you mention is very abnormal. Make sure your anti-virus isn't blocking the game. Also try running the game under compatibility mode for an older OS such as Windows 2000 or 98.


----------

